# General > General >  The Storm - it begins?

## bekisman

Well up to about five minutes ago, was all so quiet out here on Strathy Point, but then 'wallop'! at 6pm a big blast from the north.. anyone else getting it yet?

----------


## billmoseley

yes we got the same gust here in Kirtomy now very rough and lights flickering still rain here though hope it stays like that. Couldn't get to Durness first thing blizzards conditions on high ground and no snow plough

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Aye,the lumb's started rumbling big time.

----------


## yorkshire lassie

Yes in Kirtomy.  Seemed to arrive all of a sudden.  Lights keep flickering as well.

----------


## bekisman

Yep, lights constanly flicking - it's going to go (maybe)

----------


## rs 2k

Think it will be here pretty soon, police have issued a warning  :Frown: 

http://www.northern.police.uk/News-a...id=PR3894_2011

----------


## shazzap

Very, very windy. Here in East Yorkshire. But it can't be anywhere, near as bad, as it will be for my OH at sea. Off north Scotland.

----------


## Torvaig

Hope you all have your flasks filled, a torch in your pocket, heating turned up and all loose materials rounded up outside and put in a safe place.

Don't go outside unless it is an emergency; flying debris all around.

Take care everyone.......

----------


## TAYLOUCHRIS

getting bad in helmsdale woo hold on to your chimneys lol

----------


## Stack Rock

Wind now picking up in Stacker Land

----------


## Headwark

It is getting pretty bad here in Brough, near Dunnet Head.

----------


## billmoseley

o dear my recycle bins seems to have gone walkabout whoops

----------


## Pouleriscaig

Very stormy here in Hastigrow outside Bower from about 6.40pm. Wind strenghening all the time and roof creaking away!

----------


## donss

Wild and howling out here in Watten: Can hear roof tile flapping away and the roof creaking & groaning... not good! Getting the candles & torches out & the pj's on already.... ;-)

----------


## funkypumpkin

Tiles off roof of flats here in Thurso and smashed through car windscreen (the car has been here for months, so guessing its dumped).

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> o dear my recycle bins seems to have gone walkabout whoops


Same! My blue bin is gone! Will retrieve it tomorrow, and its contents! Thats if they are not in inverness by now.....

----------


## rs 2k

Hubby just phoned and not allowed to leave dounreay winds too bad, so if u r expecting anyone home soon from dounreay, they r going to be late  :Frown:

----------


## offcomedun

Blasting here in Lybster.....feels like the roofs lifting...and the lights are flickering.

----------


## annemarie482

horrendous in lyth
unbelievable wind and rain.
but tescos braved it and delivered my shopping! 
only wished i'd ordered candles and torches.
WHEN the power goes out we'll all be ponged out with my scented candles lol

----------


## adi1

> Hubby just phoned and not allowed to leave dounreay winds too bad, so if u r expecting anyone home soon from dounreay, they r going to be late


dont worry if he is on overtime he still gets paid till 8 .....mind you beggers to belief why the people in power allowed any silent hours working there tonight should of been essential personnel only

----------


## mums angels

Main road at lidls seems to be closed , blue lights flashing , might be to do with flying debris from lidls car park but can't make it out from window very well .

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> Main road at lidls seems to be closed , blue lights flashing , might be to do with flying debris from lidls car park but can't make it out from window very well .


Ok up castlegreen though? Hubby needs home to thorfinn place.....  :Frown:  Lost power there for 10 mins. eeks! Boil the kettle, fill a flask and hot water bottle

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Sorry just found out, its because the petrol station roof has come off/damaged badly

----------


## Dman

spare a thought for the bus drivers driving in this, can,t be easy.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

> spare a thought for the bus drivers driving in this, can,t be easy.


Are buses not cancelled???

----------


## trix

an spare a thocht for ma poor faither who choost got a call oot...am no even goin til joke aboot ma inheritance.

i telt him get plenty o' clobber on, long chon's...semit, 'e lot.

ach, he's a hardy manie tho....

yer power will be back on in no time  :Wink:

----------


## Dman

knowing stagecoach probably not they,re drivers seem to be out whatever the weather, even with all that snow last year they were sent out.

----------


## DIH

Power cut in Ulbster.  It's sounding really bad out there now.

----------


## pig whisperer

Here at Slickly we have lost a roof from 1 of the pig houses 16' by 8' box profile sheets & timbers, fortunately the pigs are in the steading, the roof past  over/ around 3 poultry houses, & several trees.  I have the oil lamps & the woodburner to see us ok. The cats & dog arent keen to go out.  Keep Safe Orgers

----------


## Stack Rock

About 10 tiles off the roof and hope thats the final count !!!

----------


## catran

well i am scared to look tiles off and that is in town wheeliebins running amok, hopefully not hit my car. Scared to think how my roof looks

----------


## brandy

just waiting for sam to come home from thursday club then we are all snuggled in for the night!  the wind in mad here.. read on traffic scotland that the a9 frae thurso is closed due to dangerous structure...so not sure what that is...

----------


## theone

> just waiting for sam to come home from thursday club then we are all snuggled in for the night!  the wind in mad here.. read on traffic scotland that the a9 frae thurso is closed due to dangerous structure...so not sure what that is...


Pennyland garage.

----------


## sandyr1

Hope you are all well/ I do remember the Caithness Winds...Not nice...

----------


## shazzap

Just took this from the shipping forecast. Hope my husband and all other seafars are ok.

*Gale warnings - Issued: 1554  UTC Thu 08 Dec*Violent storm force 11 veering northwesterly imminent

*Shipping Forecast - Issued: 1725  UTC Thu 08 Dec*WindSouthwest veering northwest 7 to severe gale 9, increasing storm 10 or violent storm 11 for a time.Sea StateVery rough or high, occasionally very high.WeatherRain or squally wintry showers.VisibilityModerate or poor.

----------


## bodster

roads open past pennyland petrol station now but police parked up hill watching it, 

noticed a large amount of "tescos" boarding is down in old mart

cant believe how high the river is, was lapping the foot path from lorry park to other side of town

----------


## bekisman

Don't know if anyone here is further 'out west' than Strathy Point, but must admit it 'seems' that the power of the wind has dropped by about a third - hopefully it'll ease off as it passes towards you further East..

I may be wrong, but it's been a lower strength for about 25 minutes, hope it stays getting lower. Occasional lights flickering - been watching a nearby pole transformer arcing in the heavy rain..

Stay safe folks!

----------


## StacNKel

Does anyone know how the road is between wick and dunbeath? My mother in law left work in wick at 9pm to get home. Me and the other half are worrying for her hopefully roads not bad though

----------


## Torvaig

Thanks for that; good to know!  p.s. that's in reply to bekisman!

----------


## adi1

Heres a good one for the kids take from the Highland Council web page
: All schools and Council operated pre-school provision in Caithness and on the north coast of Sutherland will be closed to pupils tomorrow (Friday) due to expected severe weather conditions. Schools will remain open for any staff, who can safely travel. All other schools in Highland will remain open and if there are any local issues decisions will be taken by head teachers in the normal way.

----------


## StacNKel

Pulteneytown academy and nursery are closed. Miss wark updated at 8.30pm due to severe weather warning for the morning.

----------


## annemarie482

all schools are shut in caithness and sutherland.

your school may not have updated its status but this is true.
check the highland gov site or watch tonights news for confirmation.

----------


## RecQuery

It's been named Hurricane Bawbag by a few people and then the name was adopted by news organisations around the world:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Bawbag
http://twitter.com/#!/search?q=%23Hurricanebawbag
http://www.reddit.com/r/scotland
http://www.reddit.com/r/unitedkingdom

----------


## bekisman

During the night about 01.30 heard a light 'bump' on the roof, stayed awake for a while listening, trying to ascertain above the noise of the gale, if it sounded worrying - nothing came, so back to fitful sleep..
Just checked the whole area outside and nothing amiss whatsoever to do with the structure of the house (Oh how pleased I was that the loose tile above the lounge had been secured the previous day).

Only damage is a 12 foot wooden rail (4 inch x 2 inch) which was wrested away from the fence post by the wind - and in spite of six inch nails flung 50 yards away.
One rather strange occurrence is that smack in the middle of our lawn is a piece of plasterboard about a foot square, it's not ours and it ain't from the other two houses - wonder if there's any damage in Armadale?

Oh no, lights are starting to flick again!

----------


## harden

just wondering what happens to all the damage the council are cleaning up who foots the bill or is it put down to an act off god like say a trampoline smashed up on the road or smashes something

----------


## cazmanian_minx

> One rather strange occurrence is that smack in the middle of our lawn is a piece of plasterboard about a foot square, it's not ours and it ain't from the other two houses - wonder if there's any damage in Armadale?


Nothing between us and the main road, don't know about further down towards the point though (we're about half way).  My 18x12ft field shelter is two feet further south than it was yesterday!!  I know it's supposed to be mobile, but not without the aid of a tractor....!

----------


## pat

At the moment a light breeze.
Yesterday was very windy and rainy all morning then a calm but a few little power cuts then just after 4pm it suddenly blew up again, power off until after midnight.
Due to angle and amount of rain water poured into middle of dining room and entrance hall!  Neighbours have had ffelt torn from shed another neighbour's shed has blown over, poly tunnels gone, fences reshaped, but the sheep in my field are still there.
Very very high tides too, lots of stuff washed much much higher than usual in front of house.
Hope that was the worst of it over but prepared for more.

----------


## gerry4

At about 9pm our double shed was picked up and deposited on the road over a 4ft wall. A few tiles off the roof and a tree up rooted. Spent morning trying to find the stuff from the shed.
A kind neighbour stopped and took our lawn mower & big strimmer and put them in their garage.

Never experienced winds like it and used to live in the highest village in the highlands, in middle of cairngorms

----------


## purplelady

I have part of a shed in my garden lol xxx

----------


## billmoseley

i think all in all we have got away with things pretty lightly a few tiles and roofs missing but nothing a hammer and a few nails won't fix

----------


## cuthill

There is a rig at sea opposite mid clyth but it seems to have moved a good few miles nearer the coast and also nearer bruan.

----------


## Commore

We're down 2 chicken sheds (now like confetti in the adjacent croft), the lid off the water tank too, some small trees uprooted but otherwise, we are intact!
Animals all ok except those taken earlier in the week by god alone knows what,
what a storm and its still blowing!

----------


## Pouleriscaig

I used to have a garden wall (till this morning!)

----------


## Iffy

> I used to have a garden wall (till this morning!)


That looks bad Pouleriscaig !  As does everyone else's photo's on here which show destruction to their buildings/walls/trampolines/hen houses/sheds and the like... !

We were OK....though I don't know how (there but for the Grace of God!) we never lost power last night !!  It did "flicker" a few times, but it stayed on...Yeaahhh !!

Only had an empty can of Fanta and a few pages of the "Daily Record" in my garden this morning !!  :: 

Definetley heard a slate (or two) "go" at about 10 o' clock last night....yet to discover its whereabouts or even it's original slot...LOL !!  ::

----------


## gerry4

> I have part of a shed in my garden lol xxx


Wow did it fly that far away

----------

